

Ask HN: Anyone knows tool to rewrite HTTP content - ny0901

Hello, I need a tool to rewrite content of HTTP exchanges. I can not control front end, nor the server but need to reformat/edit the content. Are there any tools to do that. IBM's WBI (webby) seems dead and could not find an alternative so far. Any leads appreciated. Thanks.
======
adambyrtek
If you need to do this manually, then Burp Proxy
(<http://portswigger.net/proxy/>) might be useful. However if you need
automate that then you'd probably have to implement your own custom HTTP
proxy. Just find a library for your favorite language that can help with that.

------
bobds
Privoxy can do some fancy stuff playing the middleman between your frontend
and the internet.

Link to docs: <http://www.privoxy.org/user-manual/actions-file.html>

